# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  A list of items for the trip west:

## rebel

http://www.endoftheoregontrail.org/outfit.html

Survival takes knowledge, planning and having the right equipment.

----------


## Rick

Great article! And folks were predicting the end of time back then, too. It's a wonder anyone traveled west at those prices. If I remember correctly, the folks in the Alaskan Gold Rush were required by the mounties to transport 2000 pounds of supplies in order to make it through the winter. That meant a cast iron stove to some folks who generally abandoned them along the way. And we think we have it tough!

----------


## crashdive123

Whips were only a dollar?  Why just the other day I was in a little shop where.....oh never mind.

----------


## Rick

Different kind of shop, Crash. You need to go to the outdoor shop instead of the...oh, never mind.

----------


## TrappinGal

i make my own whips.

----------


## crashdive123

Hmmmmmmmmm?

----------


## TrappinGal

:Big Grin:  ........................

----------


## Rick

Let me think this through. I could be trapped and whipped by the same gal. Stand back, Crash. This has possibilities!!!!!!!!

----------


## nell67

TrappinGal,you asked for this,LOL.

----------


## crashdive123

Actually, truth be told, there are several guys on here that would be asking for it.  (not me of course)

----------


## Rick

(Looking at map of West Virginia)

----------


## nell67

> Actually, truth be told, there are several guys on here that would be asking for it. (not me of course)


He's lying. :EEK!:

----------


## Rick

(turning map right side up).

----------


## crashdive123

> He's lying.


What?  Me?  I wouldn't dare.  There really are some guys on here that would......you're not buying it are you?  Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

(turning map around again)

----------


## nell67

> What? Me? I wouldn't dare. There really are some guys on here that would......you're not buying it are you? Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 Nope,not buying it,I think you'll be the first,and the loudest asking for it,run Trappingal!

----------


## Rick

(gives up and rips up map!)

----------

